# Honda has raised the bar



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I noticed that Honda has updated their website to include their new offerings, they are impressive. I know some of us did not know what to think when we read about Honda's snowblower manufacturing moving to the North Carolina plant, unfortunately prices have not gone down as a result of this, however feature content and design have improved quite a bit ( to an already great machine). I know there was a very comprehensive overview of these new machines recently posted by Bwdbrn1, thanks for the great photos and details.

Honda Snow Blowers and Snow Throwers


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

A this point you no longer have to choose between feature set and quality. Honda now has the complete package.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quality product. Great engineering. Too rich for my blood. Even the resale prices are high.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's about time they all come with the option for hand warmers and headlights. I still find it hard to understand on my Toro 13 horse it only has the bare minimum to run one headlight and no power to spare for hand warmers.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

While I appreciate the apparent quality of the machines and the features, I feel strongly that Ariens and Toro offer comparable products for a LOT less money.

There's a point of diminishing return for that kind of investment. Honda is just too much money for most people to justify.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

PixMan said:


> While I appreciate the apparent quality of the machines and the features, I feel strongly that Ariens and Toro offer comparable products for a LOT less money.
> 
> There's a point of diminishing return for that kind of investment. Honda is just too much money for most people to justify.


I agree..
nothing wrong with buying a Honda, if you can afford it..but for most people $3,000 is a waaaay too much for a snowblower! 

To their credit, Honda found a market and builds a high-quality machine for that market, there is really no one else serving that market..For some people, $3000 is the same as $500 for me..again, nothing wrong with that, it is what it is, people are free to make as much money as they can, and spend it how ever they like..(im not a "bash the rich" person)..

But probably for 90% of people on this forum, (including me) a Honda simply isnt an option. My 45 year old $250 Ariens will serve me well for the rest of my days!  There is a perfect snowblower for everyone out there.

Scot


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I think at those prices it would be more practical to buy a new rider mower, with a snowblower attachment for about the same price.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Spend on a snowblower is a very personal, individual decision. Both machines I bought this past February during the height of a record snowfall winter when all machines were in very short supply. The Deluxe 28+ was bought new, the other bought very lightly used but from an Ariens dealer and with remaining factory warranty. My total spend was $3,212.

I don't think there's ANY chance I could have gotten two _used_ Honda's of comparable capacity for that price, let alone a new one.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My HS928 was nowhere near $3K. Yep it was a lot to pay, but I had had my fill of machines breaking down in the middle of the job. Wintertime snowstorms are not the best time to be patching machines back together. 

I figure the Honda will start every time, finish the job every time, and outlast me, with normal maintenance. It will bring a fair price when I no longer need it. Not to mention that the comparable Ariens (the only comparable machine in fact) cost considerably more.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: with Scot. "There is a perfect snowblower for everyone out there."

For some it's a shiny new Zaugg, Honda, Ariens, ... and for others it's a Chinese 16" electric from a garage sale. I like Honda but I have a hard time parting with that much money for a used one. I keep looking though.

You also have to remember that there are a ton of Craftsman, MTD, China snowblowers out there getting the job done. Not the best but for the $$ they work a lot better than your back and a shovel.

We'll never agree but I think that variety is part of the fun.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I agree on the "they are expensive" part, but I think that If you can afford it you will not regreat. Honda just makes very high quality products.

If you can not afford a brand new machine, wait and be patient for the right deal on a used unit. As a few examples I was able to buy a 2 1/2 years old Honda HS520AS with electric start for $200 (it had never been used), also I was able to buy a 5 year old Honda HS724WA in very good condition for $300. Somebody at this forum bought a 2 year old Honda HS928 for $925-950.

Also on the off-season there are very good discounts on leftover models, we saw a few HS928 selling for $2100 which is an excellent price for a brand new unit.

So, deals are out there, just be patient and keep looking.

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> I agree on the "they are expensive" part, but I think that If you can afford it you will not regreat. Honda just makes very high quality products.
> 
> If you can not afford a brand new machine, wait and be patient for the right deal on a used unit. As a few examples I was able to buy a 2 1/2 years old Honda HS520AS with electric start for $200 (it had never been used), also I was able to buy a 5 year old Honda HS724WA in very good condition for $300. Somebody at this forum bought a 2 year old Honda HS928 for $925-950.
> 
> ...



Good advice. The Honda 2 stages are out of my league/budget (especially without long term finance options) however if I lived in a snow belt or an area that was hit hard every year the expense could be justifiable.

These are very well built and engineered machines and as others have said with nothing else out there quite like them. The only ones that I can think of are Yamaha's units which are not available in the U.S.

Yes they are pricey but so are other high end units, Ariens Hydro Pro's are at the same price point. One can argue is there a better machine out there than the Honda HSS1332AT even in the $3,200. Price range? Now the HS1336iAS Hybrid borders on obscene at $8000.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The HS3136iAS is the smallest hybrid Honda makes. You can only imagine how much the bigger ones would cost.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Who's going to be a 1st year adopter on these new Red Rigs or will u wait for any real world kinks to get worked out.

I can't recall all the reasonings why, but weren't the initial batches of 720 series singles recalled


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> weren't the initial batches of 720 series singles recalled


No recalls on the HS720 models, but Honda did issue a Service Bulletin last January to address some possible vibration in the handlebars on just the AMA model (does not have remote chute control). A countermeasure kit could be fitted that reduces vibration, and later production units had redesigned handlebars. 

Honda also put out a couple of set-up reminders, (a) don't over-tighten the handlebar hardware and (b) apply a small bit of silicone spray to ensure smooth chute rotation. 

FYI, a "recall" is a when a product has to be updated, repaired, replaced, etc. due to a known safety issue, and is done with the cooperation of the Consumer Product Safety Commission (consumer goods) or the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (motor vehicles; trucks, cars, motorcycles, etc.)


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Rob -

Thx for the clarification. What is Honda's stance if let's say one had the earlier HS720 and would Honda swap for the newer handlebar gratis ?

Just debating do I wait another year or not for the new Red's


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> Hi Rob -
> 
> Thx for the clarification. What is Honda's stance if let's say one had the earlier HS720 and would Honda swap for the newer handlebar gratis ?


If the unit was exhibiting the vibration symptom, and was in the range of affected models, the countermeasure kit would be fitted to correct the problem. No reason to fit a entire new bar, as the kit solves it for less time and money. 

The only way Honda would replace the entire bar would be if the kit was no longer available, or in a case-by-case basis, Service Engineering recommended it be done.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Thx Rob. I generally abide by the same rule of never buy the 1st year of a new car model......but I've been holding off on a stager for far too long. 621 get's me by, but there are times when I'm shoveling that EOD, that I'm saying, just jump the gun and get that 2 stager.

I found that older thread that I recall reading
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n/25881-honda-hs720-issues-vs-toro-721-a.html


The OCD in me would drive me insane if there was a *addon mod* to fix a fault in let's say my brand new red, where later production models have a re-designed part installed.

Hemming and Hawing some more I suppose


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Paging Rob if you are following this thread.
Can you shed some detail what was in the countermeasure kit

From the initial release of the 720 to todays current product, is there any DESIGN difference in the chute. The ones I looked at last year were bleh....


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Would like to try one but the down side to hydo drive is there's little chance many people could work on that side of system. Friction disc is pretty easy and cheap to work on.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:sigh:

I love the hydro in the riders but the walk behinds are just so simple and easy and for the most part bulletproof.


----------



## richieu11 (Sep 3, 2015)

someone mentioned the Honda hs720as. I am looking at one of these new for $699. Just curious how you like its performance. I asked here a couple weeks ago about what to buy and Honda was said. Looks like a great machine....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> Paging Rob if you are following this thread.
> Can you shed some detail what was in the countermeasure kit
> 
> From the initial release of the 720 to todays current product, is there any DESIGN difference in the chute. The ones I looked at last year were bleh....


The handlebar vibration countermeasure kit for HS720AM (this is the manual chute model only) prior to serial number 1015423 consists of an engine bed support bracket and hardware. Not all units will have an issue, FYI. Later production models have a redesigned handlebar eliminates the problem. 

It is my understanding there was a change to the spec on how tight the fit is around the chute base to make it easier to turn.


----------

